# Which Hoyo



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Thinking about either the Epicure Especial or the Epicure No. 2. When I read the descriptions and reviews, they both sound nice. Not sure if the Especial is too light though. I don't know, maybe they are both lighter smokes? If you guys could recommend one or the other that would be appreciated.

Where's @TonyBrooklyn? He usually helps me spend my money, with success! 

Thank you!


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

I really like both, and usually have a couple of each on hand. 
I think they taste pretty much the same personally 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> Thinking about either the Epicure Especial or the Epicure No. 2. When I read the descriptions and reviews, they both sound nice. Not sure if the Especial is too light though. I don't know, maybe they are both lighter smokes? If you guys could recommend one or the other that would be appreciated.
> 
> Where's @TonyBrooklyn? He usually helps me spend my money, with success!
> 
> Thank you!


Right here my friend!
If you want a great Hoyo at a fair price.
The Petite Robustos are smoking great!


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Right here my friend!
> If you want a great Hoyo at a fair price.
> The Petite Robustos are smoking great!
> 
> ...


Very true. 
I have had a handful and they are great. 
Recently picked up a few more. 
Even at 4x50, they still smoke for a good hour for me

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Right here my friend!
> If you want a great Hoyo at a fair price.
> The Petite Robustos are smoking great!
> 
> ...


 I'm game to try the petit robustos, as long as they don't replace my beloved PSD No.6s!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BobP said:


> I'm game to try the petit robustos, as long as they don't replace my beloved PSD No.6s!


I always knew you are a Party Whore at Heart!


----------

